# Thanks



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks for the quotes loyd quick and very helpfull will be in touch in the new year:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

damn, I thought it was about viagra!

spam reported...

Also, thank you mr spam, as I missed Andy's post and forgot to thank him! so thanks Andy, was good talking to you and hope to speak soon.


----------

